# Paph rothschildianum 'Sam's Best' FCC/AOS x 'Perfection' FCC/AOS GM/JOGA



## emydura (Sep 29, 2018)

First flowering seedling. The first roth I have flowered with such horizontal petals. The NS is 25 cm, so not a bad size for such a small plant. The new growth is much larger and chunkier, so the flowers should get bigger in future flowerings.


Paph rothschildianum ('Sam's Best' FCC/AOS x 'Perfection' FCC/AOS, GM/JOGA)


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 29, 2018)

very horizontal.
other dimensions?


----------



## emydura (Sep 30, 2018)

Ozpaph said:


> very horizontal.
> other dimensions?



The dorsal is only 4.6 cm wide, so not real big. Getting roth clones with wide dorsals seems to be the real challenge. Most of mine seem to be around the 4.5 cm mark. I think you would have to flower a lot of roths to get dorsals of 6 cm plus.


----------



## monocotman (Sep 30, 2018)

Nice. Plenty of potential for future improvements!
David


----------



## paworsport (Sep 30, 2018)

Very Nice selection


----------



## Justin (Sep 30, 2018)

Yes very good! I havr to guess you might be the first to bloom this cross? I have several Sam's Best x Canadian Club I am looking forward to.


----------



## kiwi (Sep 30, 2018)

Congratulations that definitely has potential.


----------



## tenman (Sep 30, 2018)

Excellent! Best roth I've seen in a while. The horizontal petals are essential to a good roth, and far more important than any other characteristics.


----------



## P.K.Hansen (Oct 1, 2018)

Beautiful. Just bought a roth even though I've told myself I wouldn't. I never listen to me.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 1, 2018)

Near horizontal. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Don I (Oct 4, 2018)

Nice.
Don


----------



## Tom Reddick (Oct 4, 2018)

Very fine outcome. This could prove an important plant.


----------



## Carper (Oct 6, 2018)

A really nice first time bloom. Plenty of potential and improvement for next time as the plant gains in strength and size.

Gary
UK


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 9, 2018)

It is definitely spreading it's wings and ready for flight!


----------



## emydura (Oct 18, 2018)

Here is another 'Sam's Best' cross - 'Sam's Best' x 'Rex'. I have to say, this one seems to get worse with every flowering. First flowering had two nice flowers, 2nd flowering had two average flowers and then there is this one. The plant does have a very large new growth with much wider leaves, so I will give it one more chance. If that doesn't produce better flowers, than it is time to free up some bench space.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 18, 2018)

Bigger pot.


----------



## emydura (Oct 18, 2018)

NYEric said:


> Bigger pot.



It definitely needs a repot. I will be repotting it into a larger pot shortly.


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 18, 2018)

It does look like breeding "got backwards "

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin (Oct 19, 2018)

The Perfection cross benefits from Mont Millais in the background to round out the Charles E. X Borneo influence. 

The SB x Rex plant is unfortunately just one of the lesser clones. This cross can be good. The roth in my avatar pic is Sam's Best x Rex. I bloomed three of them. The other two were OK. One was similar to David's.


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 19, 2018)

I would 'move it along' to clear some bench space.


----------



## emydura (Oct 19, 2018)

Ozpaph said:


> I would 'move it along' to clear some bench space.



The first time I flowered it I thought it was quite nice. The petals were more horizontal, the dorsal didn't reflex, good size for a seedling (25cm) and I liked the colour. The last two flowerings have been nothing like this. Given the new growth is so much larger and stronger, I thought it was worth one more go. The flowering growth also has a 2nd new lead, so this plant is finally starting to clump. Even if I decide to get rid of it later, I think I would get a better price if I grow it on for a bit longer. I don't think I could give it away at the moment.

This is when it flowered for the first time in 2013.


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 19, 2018)

I wonder why its so different this time?


----------



## emydura (Oct 20, 2018)

Ozpaph said:


> I wonder why its so different this time?



Difficult to say. I often find the 2nd flowering is worse than the first. It is like the first flowering takes a lot of energy out of the plant and the followup is not strong. Having the extra flower may reduce the quality. The plant hadn't been repotted for three years. I repotted it today and it had a nice root system.


----------



## Guldal (Oct 20, 2018)

I like the first flowering a lot! Both in regard to colouring, saturation, the stance of the petals and the overall impression.

I think it deserves another chance before you cleat the space! 

Give it a lot of tender care - and keep us posted as to how the flowering unfolds the 3rd time around! 

Kind regards, 
Jens


----------



## emydura (Oct 22, 2018)

tenman said:


> Excellent! Best roth I've seen in a while. The horizontal petals are essential to a good roth, and far more important than any other characteristics.



I am in the camp that likes the petals to angle down a little. A bit like the photo above on this page.


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 22, 2018)

the stance of the above 2 flowers is perfect to my eyes.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 23, 2018)

The pot is too small.


----------



## emydura (Oct 24, 2018)

NYEric said:


> The pot is too small.



I repotted it into a 17 cm basket pot last weekend. It was growing in a 13 cm diameter pot which I think was fine for that size plant. It probably looked too small because the plant was growing on one side of the pot right to the edge.


----------



## GuRu (Oct 26, 2018)

These horizontal petal are very impressive - great flowers, congrats!


----------

